# Predator Camo Sale



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Green Deception suits (6 pocket pants, stalker jacket, long sleeve T, gloves and face mask) $125 TYD lower 48.

Spring Green suits (6 pocket pants with bowhunter jacket, t-shirt, gloves and head net) $125 TYD. 

Brown Deception suits (Stalker jacket w/everything else) $125 TYD

Fall Gray suits (bowhunter jacket and everything else) $125 TYD. 

Green Deception Fleece jacket (XXL) $80 TYD

Everything is new with tags. I have most sizes right now, mostly XL and up to XXXL. 

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I also have some fleece fask mask in green deception, beanie hats in brown and green deception, and the poly headnets in green and brown deception.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

paypal is fine and so is USPS money orders. NO trades please. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*green deception*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Spring Green*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Deception Brown*


----------



## backinaction (Mar 7, 2008)

pm'd you.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## dominator1 (Nov 21, 2008)

*predator*

What does "with everything else" mean? Do they come with pants ,hat,and gloves or what.? Thanks


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

sizes on the spring green pants and the fall grey stuff?


----------



## hop65 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Predator Fall Gray*

Slippy, PM'd you.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

dominator1 said:


> What does "with everything else" mean? Do they come with pants ,hat,and gloves or what.? Thanks


A suit/everything else, includes: jacket, 6 pocket pants, long sleeve T, gloves, and head net.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Fall Gray*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

from left to right:

Spring Green , Fall Gray, Green Deception, Brown Deception, and Evolution.

I do Not have the Evolution, got everything else. :amen:


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

*beanies*

How much for brown dec. beanie? And brown dec. 6 pocket pants?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

$65 shipped for both. lower 48



BMoeller said:


> How much for brown dec. beanie? And brown dec. 6 pocket pants?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

PAstringking said:


> sizes on the spring green pants and the fall grey stuff?


I am out of large pants in spring green, other than that, I got it. :amen:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> I am out of large pants in spring green, other than that, I got it. :amen:


actually, I can large get spring green pants, so just let me know. :ranger:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I think I like the Green Deception best.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

are they 100% pre shrunk cotton? I have to have soft comfy camo. That scratchy stuff irritates the heck out of me.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BOHO said:


> are they 100% pre shrunk cotton? I have to have soft comfy camo. That scratchy stuff irritates the heck out of me.


the Ts are. Pants and jackets are "100% brushed cotton twill"


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BOHO said:


> are they 100% pre shrunk cotton? I have to have soft comfy camo. That scratchy stuff irritates the heck out of me.


PMs answered. :shade:


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Bump -*

Good guy to deal with...:shade:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt......:shade:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*"All Season Deception"*

:wav:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have fall gray in xxl, also do you have boonie hats ? Thank You


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have fall gray in xxl, also do you have boonie hats ? Thank You


I have the Fall gray suits in XXL. The Boonie hat I can get.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have fall gray in xxl, also do you have boonie hats ? Thank You


your suit is in the mail bro. Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

..... :bump: ......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Can I get fall gray L pants, L long sleeve shirt, XL jacket w/ gloves, head net and beanie?

PM me with cost TMD, thanks Slippy

Joe


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

good guy to deal with a great products. love that poly head net!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

gjs4 said:


> good guy to deal with a great products. love that poly head net!


thanks man, glad you are happy. :cocktail:


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Have any suits in Medium?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HoytFlinger said:


> Have any suits in Medium?


yep.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ILLbucknut said:


> Can I get fall gray L pants, L long sleeve shirt, XL jacket w/ gloves, head net and beanie?
> 
> PM me with cost TMD, thanks Slippy
> 
> Joe


done. :wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


:beer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all Pms answered, thanks.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

evening bump.......... :tongue:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:guitarist:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

Fast shipping, received Fall Gray outfit this week:thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Fast shipping, received Fall Gray outfit this week:thumbs_up


thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:guitarist:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:rock:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT........ :darkbeer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

*For a friend!*

Do you have a Brown Deception xl fleece vest & headnet #104 and how much to his door ? Thanks


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I need an XL predator green long sleeve T; have any? How much?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

orders sent...........


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HCH said:


> I need an XL predator green long sleeve T; have any? How much?


only have it in the full set.


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Special Request*

Do you have any insulated Coveralls?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Postone said:


> Do you have any insulated Coveralls?


I could get them, but don't have them in stock.


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Coveralls*

PM Sent...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Postone said:


> PM Sent...



:thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

..........:thumbs_up


----------



## Tody_PSE (May 1, 2009)

What size FG would I need? I'm 5'11" 185lb, wear 34"x32" pants?
let me know, I'm interested in the FG set.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Tody_PSE said:


> What size FG would I need? I'm 5'11" 185lb, wear 34"x32" pants?
> let me know, I'm interested in the FG set.


I'd say large pants. XL on top.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered.


----------



## REDNECK QDMA (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have any fall grey or decpection brown insulated bibs? I'm looking for X-large/tall sizes. Also looking for pants in 36x36 or unhemmed. I've always used Mossy Oak and other brands that I could get from retail stores but I really like the predator and ASAT stuff. The price isn't that bad when you look at using it for several seasons. 

Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

******* QDMA said:


> Do you have any fall grey or decpection brown insulated bibs? ...


Not at the moment sir. Check back late summer.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

daily bump:


----------



## woodmnctry (Jun 7, 2007)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

back at ya.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bump.......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Gooseklr (Feb 27, 2007)

you have money at paypal! thanks


----------



## LAEqualizer (Feb 17, 2007)

*How much?*

I need a Poly Headnet, Gloves, and Long Sleeve T-Shirt in Fall Gray (or Brown Deception). Shoot me a PM on Price TMD.

Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

LAEqualizer said:


> I need a Poly Headnet, Gloves, and Long Sleeve T-Shirt in Fall Gray (or Brown Deception). Shoot me a PM on Price TMD.
> 
> Thanks


I am mainly doing suits but I will check to see if I have any extra parts and let ya know!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

anybody else?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt......


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

What is the difference between the Stalker jacket and the Bowhunter jacket?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

labdad said:


> What is the difference between the Stalker jacket and the Bowhunter jacket?


The stalker jacket has:

Front zipper with short collar 
Ragland sleeves for ease of movement 
Two large zipper cargo pockets 
Two slash hand warmer pockets behind the cargo pockets 
Elastic waist and cuffs 
Back tag loop with grommets 

The Bowhunter has:

100% Brushed Cotton Twill 
Heavy-duty front zipper 
Bi-swing back for non-binding movement 
Deep pockets 
Two front cargo pockets and one inside pocket with flap-and-button closure 
Knit cuffs 
Long cut to keep everything covered while you sit or bend


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:

don't wait till hunting season....I might be out by then.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

*Good deal!*

Just got a fall gray outfit form Slip. Very good quality and super fast shipping.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

davydtune said:


> Just got a fall gray outfit form Slip. Very good quality and super fast shipping.


thanks bub. 

all PMs answered!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt........... :bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:jam:


----------



## J Bird (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you post a picture of the beenies please?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

J Bird said:


> Can you post a picture of the beenies please?


yeah, give me a minute.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just want to say Thanks Slippy I purchased some predator from him the jacket was wrong and he made the deal great! I will be buying more from him. I highly recommend!!!! He stands behind his products!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Coveralls*



Postone said:


> Do you have any insulated Coveralls?


You can get insulated Predator coveralls? What pattern and how much? Never saw those on their website and they discontinued their uninsulated ones a couple years ago. I have 3 pair now.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

strikerII said:


> You can get insulated Predator coveralls? What pattern and how much? Never saw those on their website and they discontinued their uninsulated ones a couple years ago. I have 3 pair now.


If you don't see it on their site, I can't get it.

I just seen their site says they are discontinuing the bowhunter jacket.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:darkbeer:


LxHunter1983 said:


> I just want to say Thanks Slippy I purchased some predator from him the jacket was wrong and he made the deal great! I will be buying more from him. I highly recommend!!!! He stands behind his products!


thanks bro. Just wanna keep my guys happy.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

J Bird said:


> Can you post a picture of the beenies please?












green and brown deception beanies shown, available with suit purchase.


----------



## chadrish (Feb 1, 2009)

do you have the suits in Medium or Large?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

chadrish said:


> do you have the suits in Medium or Large?


yeah


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just shot ya a pm


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> Just shot ya a pm


k.


----------



## cpr1979 (May 1, 2009)

slippy field said:


> :bump:


*pm sent!!*


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Sending PM*

Sending PM


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Jacket*

Can I get the Bowhunter jacket instead of the Stalker in GD?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

williams111 said:


> Can I get the Bowhunter jacket instead of the Stalker in GD?


yep. 

let me know when you want it.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Predator Camo*

Predator Camo

.... ttt.....


:set1_draught2:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

free bump for the sexual, predator camo, hehe, like that one slip?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

AmishArcher said:


> free bump .....


thanks.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

daily bump...... :guitarist:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

to the top


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wav:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all orders have been processed. PMs answered.


----------



## Huskysibe (May 7, 2009)

PM at ya.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Huskysibe said:


> PM at ya.


mkay.


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll take a green deception suit in large. P.m'd you.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bullfries said:


> i'll take a green deception suit in large. P.m'd you.


10-4.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have the Fleece jackets ? also will you be getting the new 6 pocket Fleece pants anytime soon ?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> Do you have the Fleece jackets ? also will you be getting the new 6 pocket Fleece pants anytime soon ?


I can get them, yes. :darkbeer:


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

If it isnt a problem could you post a price for the Fleece Jacket & Pants if bought together ?


----------



## cpr1979 (May 1, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> I can get them, yes. :darkbeer:


Got mine thanks for your service


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> If it isnt a problem could you post a price for the Fleece Jacket & Pants if bought together ?


I can ship the set to your door for $160 even.

**XXL and bigger cost me more, please ask if interested.**


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cpr1979 said:


> Got mine thanks for your service


Thank you for your business.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered, ttt.... :guitarist:


----------



## Vinnie0918 (Oct 19, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Vinnie0918 said:


> PM sent


back at ya.


----------



## bushdiver (Feb 19, 2009)

can i get a set with polyester 6 pocket pants,in place of the cotton pants, and a 6 panel regular brim hat in place of the headnet , for the same price ? in green deception , pm me, thanks,


----------



## Vinnie0918 (Oct 19, 2008)

Payment sent.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bushdiver said:


> can i get a set with polyester 6 pocket pants,in place of the cotton pants, and a 6 panel regular brim hat in place of the headnet , for the same price ? in green deception , pm me, thanks,


$5 more. Sizes over XL are extra.


----------



## Huskysibe (May 7, 2009)

Payment sent on Fall Grey suit


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Huskysibe said:


> Payment sent on Fall Grey suit


thanks.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Got my spring green pred. in today , thanks Slippy !


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cmillett79 said:


> Got my spring green pred. in today , thanks Slippy !


thank you sir.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone else.....


----------



## bullfries (Jan 11, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks Slippy!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you, pleasure doing business again. 



bullfries said:


> Got mine today. Thanks Slippy!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt...:shade:


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

How much for the set with the stalker jacket in XXL?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

labdad said:


> how much for the set with the stalker jacket in xxl?


$130.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

don't be shy about asking me about the fleece suits, or anything else Predator has.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

fleece pants do have belt loops and asjustable waist band like the regular pants. :smile:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:rockband:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered. :teeth:


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Order arrived (minus the 1 SG LongSleeve T). Will send ya a PM when it arrives from Predator.

Thanks again!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

FredGarvin said:


> Order arrived (minus the 1 SG LongSleeve T). Will send ya a PM when it arrives from Predator.
> 
> Thanks again!


great, UPS tracking # says your shirt will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Walentowsk (Aug 21, 2006)

P.M'd ya !!


----------



## chadrish (Feb 1, 2009)

PMd sent!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Paul Walentowsk said:


> P.M'd ya !!


all Ms answered. :shade:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Got every thing today 
I must say I like this stuff well made at a very good price:shade:


----------



## Winter Hawk (Mar 31, 2008)

PM sent....

Winter Hawk


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

KILL EM ALL said:


> Got every thing today
> I must say I like this stuff well made at a very good price:shade:


Thanks for your business. :smile:


----------



## chadrish (Feb 1, 2009)

pm'd an order, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

chadrish said:


> pm'd an order, thanks for all the help!


all packed up and ready to go out tomorrow. :smile:

I upgraded you to the Poly face mask free of charge.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:ball:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Sep 14, 2006)

I ordered the fleece suit from slippy and he had them here in 3 business days. Great guy to order from highly recommend. By the way these fleece PANTS are sweet!!! I cant wait to try them out they seem just as warm as the jacket.
Thanks alot slippy.


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

BTW, Slippy... The SpringGreen LongSleeve T arrived today. 

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

LxHunter1983 said:


> I ordered the fleece suit from slippy and he had them here in 3 business days. Great guy to order from highly recommend. By the way these fleece PANTS are sweet!!! I cant wait to try them out they seem just as warm as the jacket.
> Thanks alot slippy.


thank you sir! :teeth:


----------



## chadrish (Feb 1, 2009)

just got the brown deception package today! everything fits and looks better than I imagined. what a great deal. I would love to get a hat. do you have any?
thanks again.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Slippy's DA-MAAAN!!*

Just got my Predator brown pants couldn't be happier! Nice thick material and I don't think he could have gotten'em here any faster if he drove'em here himself. 
Thanks Slip! You ROCK!!!


btw, I tried to leave ya some feedback but I kept getting an invalid url message??


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Topgunnr said:


> Just got my Predator brown pants couldn't be happier! ...


:amen:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Got my Fall Gray suit yesterday. Great looking, fits good. Glad I went with the Large jacket vs the medium. Now if I can get the temps to drop so I can wear it...Thanks, Slippy...:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

hdracer said:


> Got my Fall Gray suit yesterday. Great looking, fits good. Glad I went with the Large jacket vs the medium. Now if I can get the temps to drop so I can wear it...Thanks, Slippy...:darkbeer:


thank you man. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

9 more days till season here in Ohio..........


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Predator is out of spring green or green deception size *large *pants. BUT do still have the lightweight Henley pants and the fleece.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

still too hot to hunt except in the mornings.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

here's a freebie for ya slip! Good guy to deal with, even if he does smell like stagnant water... :slice:


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

Ordered on friday and got everything on wednesday!!
Thanks Slippy!!!


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

any pics of the beanies? price?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ILL BUCK said:


> Ordered on friday and got everything on wednesday!!
> Thanks Slippy!!!


sweet, thank you.


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

*Can't PM yet*

New to archery talk and can't PM yet. Will post a few things then PM you my questions. This camo looks amazing.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

munsonRN said:


> New to archery talk and can't PM yet. Will post a few things then PM you my questions. This camo looks amazing.


No, you're amazing!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Free bump for slippy! 

I ordered my fall gray fleece jackets and pants today! Can't beat his prices or slippy!

He might be a little smelly and look like an oger but he is very knowledgeable and helpful. I will be coming back to him for all my predator camo purchases.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Pricing and Availability on Fall Gray Beanie and Fleece Face Mask?

PM Sent...

Thanks,
LFM


----------



## munsonRN (Sep 18, 2009)

*Camo arrived*

WOW. This stuff is awesome.

After a few PMs back and forth I finally placed my order. FAST shipping and exactly what I wanted.

Thanks for everything. BIG thumbs up.:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

This stuff is great guys I just got mine in I can't say enough good things about it. If you are considering this stuff pull the trigger you will be happy you did.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*can't wait...*

just ordered a couple items from slippy, neede some cold weather gear :wink:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Slippy,
I used that fleece suit in fall grey I ordered from you this weekend and all I can say is WARM! 

On sat we were expected to have high's right around 35 degress with snow. 

I woke up that morning it was a balmy 26 degrees with snow covering the ground, I get all my gear together and set out for my stand. An hour later after traveling to my spot I get out and there is no snow on the ground there. 

I walk the mile in to my stand get set up not even 3 or 4 min later snow starts falling. I had about an hour before sunrise and settled in for the wait. Well sun starts to come up I am only 4 feet off of the ground in the crotch of a huge tree. ( I can set a bucket there to set on with a good 3/4 of me wrapped with branches so I can't be seen) I am covered in snow, wind blowing and I am 100% warm and that wind blocker sure was nice as well. 

Well about 10 to 15 min later a doe comes walking in slowly following my trophyblend scent trail I had laid down. She follows it all the way up to the tree embara: I must have got some on me), then looks directly at me for a couple seconds then continued on as if I was never there. She never gave me a shot, had a few small deer come by nothing worth shooting so I called it a day.

So needless to say I am very very pleased with the camo and will be ordering more from you in the near future. Thanks again!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Slippy,
> I used that fleece suit in fall grey I ordered from you this weekend and all I can say is WARM!
> 
> On sat we were expected to have high's right around 35 degress with snow.
> ...



MAN THATS AWESOME!... i just ordered a full suit of fall gray fleece from slippy :tongue:


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

*It's here!!*

I got my fall gray fleece outfit today.. All I can says is "VERY NICE!" The timing is perfect, since it's starting to get cold here in NNY. I can't wait to wear it this weekend.

thanks slippy.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

medinarg75 said:


> I got my fall gray fleece outfit today.. All I can says is "VERY NICE!" The timing is perfect, since it's starting to get cold here in NNY. I can't wait to wear it this weekend.
> 
> thanks slippy.


Right on bud. :thumbs_up

I need to get me some of them fleece pants. The weather is starting to turn.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

These are items are sweet. The jacket is very warm for as light as it is.

Slippy gets them to ya fast too!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Scottie said:


> These are items are sweet. The jacket is very warm for as light as it is.
> 
> Slippy gets them to ya fast too!!!:thumbs_up


Right on. :thumbs_up


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*ohhh yeah...*

got the fall gray fleece suit i ordered from slippy today :thumbs_up... this thing is sweet just in time. thanks again slippy :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

alpineyukon said:


> got the fall gray fleece suit i ordered from slippy today :thumbs_up... this thing is sweet just in time. thanks again slippy :darkbeer:


thank you bud!! :thumbs_up

:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

All Season Deception


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

stocks are getting low, some out.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

no medium or large fall gray fleece pants, at least for now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Glad I got mine when I did these pants are amazing! I will be ordering more next year.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Glad I got mine when I did these pants are amazing! I will be ordering more next year.


No, you're amazing.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Slippy your past the pick lines  I already ordered :lol:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

TGIF :darkbeer:


----------



## kybooner (Oct 22, 2009)

How much for a FG Beanie?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

the cold weather is finally on its way.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

this is great camo some of the very best, i personally own 2 sets of it


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> the cold weather is finally on its way.


Yep I may finally get to use that fleece!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Big UP's for the Slippster!!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep I may finally get to use that fleece!


It sure was cold this weekend. The fleece facemask sure helps.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes I am sure it does, I have the stocking cap now and that thing is super warm. Tomorrow we are in for a pounding here, 30-40mph wind gusts with another 6" of snow.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> ... Tomorrow we are in for a pounding here, 30-40mph wind gusts with another 6" of snow.


Sounds like a great day to be howhunting high in a tree. :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> Sounds like a great day to be howhunting high in a tree. :darkbeer:


 :amen:


----------



## ohdrhntr (Aug 11, 2005)

Pm sent your way thanks


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

slippy, the fleece i got from you is great... unfortunately i couldn't bring myself to climb my tree today, just alittle to windy in newark


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

alpineyukon said:


> slippy, the fleece i got from you is great... unfortunately i couldn't bring myself to climb my tree today, just alittle to windy in newark


yeah, that wind wasn't cool.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all fall gray fleece back in stock. :jam:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> all fall gray fleece back in stock. :jam:


Great stuff right there!


Good thing I already got my fall gray or my order would have been closer to $400 today :amen:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Great stuff right there!
> 
> 
> Good thing I already got my fall gray or my order would have been closer to $400 today :amen:


:lol:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Slippy Field said:


> all fall gray fleece back in stock. :jam:


:set1_thinking:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

As always slippy delivered the goods, fast shipping and all.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> As always slippy delivered the goods, fast shipping and all.


hey bro, thanks again. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

seen at the ATA predator is coming out with a new line of compression/under armor style gear. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

PM'ed you. Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> seen at the ATA predator is coming out with a new line of compression/under armor style gear. Looks pretty sweet.


sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like the prices on the rain gear went up about 10% but everything else seems the same for 2010 as far as pricing goes.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Sure love the fleece this time of year. :beer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> Sure love the fleece this time of year. :beer:


no kid'n


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Slippy did you get the Money Order I sent you the other day for the Predator order?


----------



## bowhunterosteel (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this stuff but am out of cash


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Slippy did you get the Money Order I sent you the other day for the Predator order?


sure did, be there Tuesday. :smile:

Thanks again.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

spring turkey ain't that far away, although with 64 feet of snow on the ground, it feels a long ways away.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Slippy I got my 2nd order of Predator in from you the other day man...Thanks for taking care of me again and being super fast about it.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

You have any Green Deception or Spring Green in stock? Spring bear and turkey camo.  Not sure which one I want though :set1_thinking: Leaning towards the Deception.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

davydtune said:


> You have any Green Deception or Spring Green in stock? Spring bear and turkey camo.  Not sure which one I want though :set1_thinking: Leaning towards the Deception.


yeah, no problem. I have both but I probably lean to the deception patterns too.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Slippy I got my 2nd order of Predator in from you the other day man...Thanks for taking care of me again and being super fast about it.


my pleasure sir.. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

spring turkey starts pretty soon.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

PM sent -[]-------->


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

archery ham said:


> pm sent -[]-------->




.....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Back up top for my man Slippy.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Back up top.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I got the camo today. :RockOn:

The Bowhunter Jacket's sleeves (Spring Green) allows a broad range of movement. I think that was their intention.

I tried the suit on, I then asked my wife where her handsome husband is. She looked at me and said......."I don't know". :embara:

It works.

epsi:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

archery ham said:


> I got the camo today. :RockOn:
> 
> The Bowhunter Jacket's sleeves (Spring Green) allows a broad range of movement. I think that was their intention.
> 
> ...


Thanks again!


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

Can I get Brown Deception pants and everything else Fall Gray? Also do you have the Mainbeam and G2 packs?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

isaacd said:


> Can I get Brown Deception pants and everything else Fall Gray? Also do you have the Mainbeam and G2 packs?


:nod:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

got cotton and fleece in hand ready to ship. :wave:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> got cotton and fleece in hand ready to ship. :wave:


Dang, I guess I should of read this before I PM'd ya.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Dang, I guess I should of read this before I PM'd ya.


N the mail sir.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> N the mail sir.


Cool bean Brother................:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Cool bean Brother................:darkbeer:


:amen:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Easter Bunny.....bwack..bwack..


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> Thanks Easter Bunny.....bwack..bwack..


wo. Thats one awesome looking set of camo, I might have to borrow that to put in my add over in the classifieds.....:shade:

Thanks again! 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1057520963


----------



## jsc (Dec 14, 2009)

*great service*

Just wanted to say thanks for the predator camo. I am not sure if there is a feedback section on Archery talk, but Slippy is a great guy to do business. Super fast shipping and great communication. A+

Thanks, 
Jsc


----------

